# Rom gaming



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Oct 25, 2008)

ok, I enjoy messing around with old roms. I even got a rom of conkers bad fur day. Anybody got a rom game they love? and where do you get your roms?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 25, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> where do you get your roms?



*cough*not allowed*cough*to say*cough*


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Oct 25, 2008)

enjoy your ban


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 25, 2008)

I personally like Emerald Dragon. its fun....even if i had to wait like 2 years for the english patch lol.


----------



## ArcanumWolf (Oct 25, 2008)

I usually get them for the various rom hacks out there.  Some of them are pretty cool, like Extra Mario Bros, in which the original SMB was hacked to work like a collaboration between Mario and Metroid.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 25, 2008)

the internet...and friends, and love to play Snes games that never got over to america


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 26, 2008)

ROM gaming >>>> Virtual Console.

lol controller problems. lrn2buypcpads


----------



## AlexX (Oct 26, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> ROM gaming >>>> Virtual Console.


Some of us would prefer a legal alternative, you know...


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 26, 2008)

Have fun waiting months on end and paying for +10 year old games again.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 26, 2008)

I like many games so i get many roms, crystalis for the NES is my favorite. where i get them...i refuse to say. I'm not gonna have faggotry get my fav sites taken down.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 26, 2008)

nintendo roms in general are my favorites. Earthbound anyone?


----------



## Bladekitty (Oct 26, 2008)

Nintendo... Fire Emblem to be specific. Love that game


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 26, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> and where do you get your roms?



Torrents. 'Nuff said.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 26, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Some of us would prefer a legal alternative, you know...



Yay for laws that abide to consumerism!

But seriously, I wouldn't really pay something for something that's waaaay to old, especially the ones where you know how to get them.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 26, 2008)

Roms win cause of things like savestates and slowing down/rewinding the game, or fast forwarding through long assed "cutscenes"

But... I like legal alternatives.


----------



## Kanrei (Oct 26, 2008)

I like playing old SNES-Games. ^^ Like Chrono Trigger to time, anyway I`ve seen that Chrono Trigger is remaked for DS, maybe I will bought it. And sure Earthbound, is also really nice Game. I also use Virtual Console, for some N64 Games like Yoshi`s Story. ^^ 
Hmm there many japanese Games I would like to play, but my japanese is too bad for it. T_T

@Wolf_Fox_Guy Conker`s Bad Fur Fay I`ve got as Original. Love the game. ^^


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 26, 2008)

Seiken Densetsu 3 (a.k.a. "Secret of Mana 2") easily earns its place among the favorite fan-translated ROMs.  Considering some of the stunts Angela pulls during the game, I guess that's one reason Square didn't bother localizing it for the U.S. market.  Playing Secret of Mana on VC, I've started to notice some of the ways in which the game's U.S. localization must've cut out some content.  Like when your team gets separated on the Sandship and Morrie orders the girl to give him a back-rub?  Or various monster names such as the "Heck Hound" (despite the name, it's still a cool wolf enemy, I love that howl)... and man, that game brings back memories of how about half of all the bestiary can either clone itself or summon other monsters at will... and do so constantly....


----------



## AlexX (Oct 26, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> But seriously, I wouldn't really pay something for something that's waaaay to old, especially the ones where you know how to get them.


ROM hunting is a tricky art. If you're just downloading willy-nilly you could easily end up with a virus of some sort.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 26, 2008)

^Or a game with butchered sound.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 26, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> ^Or a game with butchered sound.


Right... Sadly, a good amount of dumps are pretty crappy.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Oct 26, 2008)

Personally, I've been in the emulation scene for so long, getting ROMs is pretty much trivial for me. I must admit though, lately, I've been playing my real copies of PSX games on my PC more than my ROM collection. The benefits of using OpenGL2 to do fancy filtering to PSX games is nice. (Chrono Cross really looks nice with the right settings, and if your vidcard can handle it. Same with FF8.)

I still find myself going back and playing MegaMan 3, Seiken Densetsu 3, Tales of Phantasia (Although, I have to admit, the PSX version of ToP is really well done), Sailor Moon: Another Story (Don't laugh, it's a good RPG), Phantasy Star 2 & 4, the GB(C) Pokemon games, Super Metroid... The list could go on really.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 27, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> ^Or a game with butchered sound.



Or messed up speed, and graphics (though NESDS doesn't like a lot of games).

Anyway, a thought... it's supposedly legal to have a rom if you own the original game right? What if you have the game in one of those collection games for newer systems then? (IE Namco Museums, Sega Smash Packs, Metal Slug Collection etc.)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 27, 2008)

You just have to know where to look and what to look. ^_^


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 27, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Anyway, a thought... it's supposedly legal to have a rom if you own the original game right? What if you have the game in one of those collection games for newer systems then? (IE Namco Museums, Sega Smash Packs, Metal Slug Collection etc.)


If you see the phrase "back-up copies are not authorized" anywhere in the game's EULA, the answer is technically still No.

Although one point that nobody ever mentions is that all those SNES and GBA carts with battery-backed memories?  Sooner or later that battery dies, and the game is virtually unplayable after that point.  It's already happened to me with PokÃ©mon Gold and Megaman Zero.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 27, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Although one point that nobody ever mentions is that all those SNES and GBA carts with battery-backed memories?  Sooner or later that battery dies, and the game is virtually unplayable after that point.  It's already happened to me with PokÃ©mon Gold and Megaman Zero.



Seiously? I still have NES that still save games...

Genesis games not so much... I think, I know of two games I have/had that haven't kept save data...



EDIT: Of course another reason for rom gaming is that you don't have to blow your computer for ten minutes just to play a freaking game... then again if you're smart enough you'd use windex and a q-tip, just don't be stupid enough to not dry the damn thing first.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 27, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Anyway, a thought... it's supposedly legal to have a rom if you own the original game right? What if you have the game in one of those collection games for newer systems then? (IE Namco Museums, Sega Smash Packs, Metal Slug Collection etc.)


Contrary to popular belief, it isn't. It's technically piracy no matter what unless you dump it, yourself... Though that's hardly any kind of detriment to most people (especially since it's unlikely most companies will care about older games enough to go after ROM pirates... lot of time and money to use up against someone who usually has neither to give if they lose).


----------



## Kajet (Oct 27, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Contrary to popular belief, it isn't. It's technically piracy no matter what unless you dump it, yourself... Though that's hardly any kind of detriment to most people (especially since it's unlikely most companies will care about older games enough to go after ROM pirates... lot of time and money to use up against someone who usually has neither to give if they lose).



Ahh... I never really bothered to look up the actual laws about this stuff, makes sense though, for CD based games anyway, I still don't know how cartridge dumps are made...

Still, you'd think that if you have the original cartridge, and two or three different copies on different "official" collections no one would say anything.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 27, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Still, you'd think that if you have the original cartridge, and two or three different copies on different "official" collections no one would say anything.


They won't say anything, but I hardly think they'd find it acceptable to be playing the ROM and leaving the original to gather dust like most do.


----------



## kitetsu (Oct 28, 2008)

I play ROMs because it's already a fact that some countries love to censor/outright deny 80% of them either because they were fucked stupid drunk or because censorship groups have the do-whatever-you-want-and-get-away-with-it badge. Where the fuck do you think you'd find something as obscure as Slap Happy Rhythm Busters if it's not in Australia and play-asia? And don't get me started with arcade games, they've already replaced everything with KOF and all the latest games. Even the MAME cabinets I found are now replaced with racing ROMs.

FIGHT THE OPRESSION, etc


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 28, 2008)

English translations for Bahamut Lagoon and Mother 3, fuck yeah.  Any other game worth playing I've probably already got or will eventually buy.



Dragoon said:


> I personally like Emerald Dragon. its fun....even if i had to wait like 2 years for the english patch lol.



I tried to get that one, couldn't find an English patch.  I'll try looking again.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 28, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Seiously? I still have NES that still save games...


Seriously.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks to this thread I now have English ROMs of Emerald Dragon and Seiken Densetsu 3. 8)



Bladekitty said:


> Nintendo... Fire Emblem to be specific. Love that game



It suddenly occurred to me how wonderful a thing save states must be for that series.

. . .

YAR HAR FIDDLE DEE DEE


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 28, 2008)

Be wary, careful exploits of save states are tantamount to cheating.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 28, 2008)

No shit.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It suddenly occurred to me how wonderful a thing save states must be for that series.


Any game that uses an RNG can be abused with savestates with ease.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I was thinking more of me making stupid mistakes and walking into attacks but that works, too. =D


----------



## AlexX (Oct 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I was thinking more of me making stupid mistakes and walking into attacks but that works, too. =D


Sadly, even savestate abuse isn't enough to get an SSS ranking in FE5 (Thracia 776).

I think only like.... 5 people in existance have ever gotten it. The requirements are absolutely absurd.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 28, 2008)

> Any game that uses an RNG can be abused with savestates with ease.


Yes or no, that depends on the RNG and what it was seeded with.  But still, pity the fool who wants critical hits in his RPG...


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Yes or no, that depends on the RNG and what it was seeded with.  But still, pity the fool who wants critical hits in his RPG...



Timed hits are superior. 8)


----------



## Runefox (Oct 29, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> If you see the phrase "back-up copies are not authorized" anywhere in the game's EULA, the answer is technically still No.



Not in Canada, it's not. We're legally entitled to a backup copy of any media purchased here. I'm not sure if it applies to cartridges, but any optical media is covered. We pay a levy on all optical media to appease the copyright gods, no matter what we're doing with them, and dammit, I'm gonna make my backup copies if they're gonna charge me for it.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Oct 29, 2008)

Runefox said:


> Not in Canada, it's not. We're legally entitled to a backup copy of any media purchased here. I'm not sure if it applies to cartridges, but any optical media is covered. We pay a levy on all optical media to appease the copyright gods, no matter what we're doing with them, and dammit, I'm gonna make my backup copies if they're gonna charge me for it.



Backups of cartridges is legal in Canada as well, due to the whole "Availability of hardware" section of the copyright law that was added several years ago. Can't remember the exact wording, but I do remember a lot of Emulation sites running the story back in the day, pretty much praising Canada as the "Emulation Capital of the World." Pretty much it boils down to that if the hardware is difficult to obtain either through general non-availability or prohibitive expenses, but software versions of said hardware exist, then it's legal to procure the software copy.

Plus, click-thru/shrink-wrap EULAs are not legally binding in Canada, and P2P downloads are legal as well.


----------

